# Caged humming birds?



## alan g a (Feb 23, 2011)

I got a book out of the library but caged birds. There was a section about humming birds. I would have thought that this was not a good idea. Does anyone here own a humming bird? If so, how do you feed them?:confused5:


----------



## CODY WELLARD (May 31, 2011)

R u allowed 2 have a pet humming bird my understaning is that sone spieces are endangered???


----------



## alan g a (Feb 23, 2011)

CODY WELLARD said:


> R u allowed 2 have a pet humming bird my understaning is that sone spieces are endangered???


I think you are right I think they would very difficult to care for as well. I wouldn't have anyway.


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

aw what an awful thought...a humming bird in a cage:frown2:


----------

